
Sun Microsystems Founders Celebrate Legacy – IDG Connect - rbanffy
https://www.idgconnect.com/news/1503039/sun-microsystems-founders-celebrate-legacy
======
djsumdog
I remember in University us going onto Sun's website and pricing out one of
their high end 600Mhz Sparc workstations, maxed out on ram and drive space. I
think we got it up to $11k.

Some of us got a hold of decade old Sparc stations sold at auction and put
RHEL on them. I remember they had 25Mhz Sparc processors, 100MB SCSI hard
drives, held a crazy amount of ram sticks, Sony Trinitron monitors with RGB
coax inputs, those crazy laser mice that required a grid plate mouse pad
(which sucked for tracking). Back when they were new, they cost $12k each. In
2000 we bought them for like $25 for a pallet of 30.

